# Green Moth



## Ptyler22 (Jun 13, 2008)

I shot these today right outside my front door. I saw it and was like wow, wheres my camera? I ran inside to remember that my batteries were dead, so I got some charge and it was still there. It actually is still there now and these were taken at about 12:00 this afternoon. really cool moth. C&C much apreciated. I saturated the colors a bit as you can see, do you think it is too much color? Thanks. All comments and critisizm are welcome!
 I desaturated them a little what do you guys think now?
1. 





2. 




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jun 13, 2008)

It's a Luna Moth. I think the color is too much, because they aren't typically that bright in person - more of a pale ghostly blueish green which is gorgeous in its own right.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 13, 2008)

~Stella~ said:


> It's a Luna Moth. I think the color is too much, because they aren't typically that bright in person - more of a pale ghostly blueish green which is gorgeous in its own right.


Ya It was pretty bright green but my camera's saturation is aweful so it looked grey, but ya I definatley added too much color. I think the last one is pretty accurate of the real color that it was.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 13, 2008)

What a beautiful creature!  If I ever have to be reincarnated as a bug I think that's the one I want to be. 

I wonder what he hears through those elaborate antennae?


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 13, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> What a beautiful creature!  If I ever have to be reincarnated as a bug I think that's the one I want to be.
> 
> I wonder what he hears through those elaborate antennae?



Yeah that would be nice to be one of those moths but only for a day, then I might get sick of it


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 13, 2008)

I fixed the pictures I think they look bad now too, I'm not sure what to do with them because I want them to look decent because that moth was really cool.


----------



## icassell (Jun 13, 2008)

Beautiful Luna pix.  They're nocturnal, so you got lucky finding him in a place to shoot him.  They had a couple here at the butterfly exhibit at the botanical gardens, but they were always sleeping on the ugly screen wall.

I wish you'd taken one head on without your hand and a little closer to the beast.


----------



## elemental (Jun 13, 2008)

I think 2 is incredible, but I think the most impressive part is the equipment you used. You are definitely using your point-and-shoot to the limits of its capabilities, and deserve that DSLR. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 13, 2008)

icassell said:


> Beautiful Luna pix.  They're nocturnal, so you got lucky finding him in a place to shoot him.  They had a couple here at the butterfly exhibit at the botanical gardens, but they were always sleeping on the ugly screen wall.
> 
> I wish you'd taken one head on without your hand and a little closer to the beast.



Thanks! I got some more like that without my hand, look out for them tomorow they should be up.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 14, 2008)

These ones are straight off the camera with nothing done to them.
7.




8.




9.




10.




11.


----------



## mr_baseball_08 (Jun 14, 2008)

I say put the saturation back on them.  It wasn't overwhelming by any means.  The color cast, i.e. the shade, really takes a lot of the color out of them.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 14, 2008)

mr_baseball_08 said:


> I say put the saturation back on them. It wasn't overwhelming by any means. The color cast, i.e. the shade, really takes a lot of the color out of them.


Ok, so you think I should put them to look like the ones up top or should I put a little more or a little less saturation then those? Thanks


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 14, 2008)

How about the background, colorless or with color? Which looks better?


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 14, 2008)

I saturated some color and removed some from the background


----------



## Rolland (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice captures

I wonder what he hears through those elaborate antennae?[/quote]

     	     	    	    	 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
The feathery antennae of the male luna moth enable it to detect the pheromones emitted by the female and find his way to the female to mate on a warm summer night.

[/FONT]


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 14, 2008)

Rolland said:


> Nice captures
> 
> I wonder what he hears through those elaborate antennae?


 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The feathery antennae of the male luna moth enable it to detect the pheromones emitted by the female and find his way to the female to mate on a warm summer night.[/FONT]

[/quote]
thanks! 
Ya I was going through the pictures trying to figure out where the eyes were. I wonder if they can see or if they use other senses.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Jun 14, 2008)

I wish I had remembered to put my camera on landscape mode for more depth of field, theres only 1 little area in the pictures that are sharp.


----------

